# Finally filling in



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Diabla is 22 months old tomorrow (geez, time flies!) and I think we finally are starting to see some chest and some meat on those bones.




























Head shot









I know she will never be Siegerin, but I appreciate if you could give me a good critique to learn more about structure.


And just so you can compare, same dog early this year.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

BTW
58 cm. (22,8 inches) 
24,5 kg (54 lbs)


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow, maturity has definitely helped her out! She looks really pretty!







I can only imagine the teenage stages my boy will go through soon.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Beautiful!!! My Bella is skinny, and now is just starting to fill out but still need more. she is 16 months.


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

What a pretty face!! (Not that the rest of her isn't, but I just love that head shot.)


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

She is pretty!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

she is gorgeous


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

She is filling out nicely. Gorgeous!


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice top and bottom lines, croup looks good, nice front and rear angles, pasterns, feet look good. Would like a little more chest. Nice dog.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

She's gorgeous overall. What a happy pretty face - it's the expression that does it for me.

Don't worry about the chest, it'll come. Morgan has a similar build, was a very very skinny girl when she was 18 months old. I don't recall exactly how old she was when she puffed out but eventually it happened.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

LOL! I don't worry, she has some DDR on her and I don't expect to be fully matured before 3 years old. Keep comments coming, thanks e everyone, specially Doc.


----------



## herno1 (Sep 10, 2008)

VERYT NICE!!! The shot of her face is awsome


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow Jesse will be 22 months old in two days and isn't filling in yet (yes time has flew by). Diabla is looking great.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

No more critiques? The experts?
I don't mind having my feelings hurt, LOL


Funny how Jesse and Diabla are only two days apart


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Toughie, toughie, toughie!!







Diabla looks like such a strong, strong-minded dog with a gorgeous form! I also remember her picture with the seawolves (seals). Talk about sound temperament under distraction!







Her head looks so broad, her expression so strong-minded and extremely INTELLIGENT. You can tell that she is interested in learning everything-- a very bright dog, just looking at her expressions! I love her dense coat and strong neck. She looks feminine, but powerful and balanced, too. I LOVE Diabla, Catu!!


----------

